# unser Teich mit Bewohnern



## sigfra (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

nun möchte ich auch denjenigen, die unseren Teich noch nicht kennen, ein paar Bilder zeigen mitsamt den Bewohnern...   

aber wie es nun mal so ist, haben sich leider nicht alle auf einem Fleck versammelt, um ein Bild zu machen...


----------



## sigfra (15. Aug. 2004)

*nun der Teich*

nun ein paar bilder vom Teich


----------



## Harti (29. Aug. 2004)

Hi Frank!

Wie ich sehe, hast du dein damaliges Wasserproblem nun in den Griff bekommen.
Schön!!


----------

